# Official Project McC and Massive Aggression Piranha Giveaway Entry Thr



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

This is the Official Entry thread for the Piranha Giveaway being brought to you by Project McC and Massive Aggression.

*Please also read this thread for official rules and how to officially enter the contest*

In order to be qualified to enter, it is very simple, just post the fish you currently have in your collection. This thread is solely for posting what fish you have in your collection, please do not comment on others collections, spam, etc. We want to use this thread to get an overall view of what fish are owned by our members. Sizes are not necessary but you may post them as well.

A sample of what your post may look like:

"In my collection I currently have:
-	2 Black Diamond Rhoms
-	1 Geryi
-	1 Maculatus"

Or

"2 Black Diamonds
1 Geryi
1 Maculatus"

Thank you for not spamming, etc, and this will be a great way to see what is currently out there.

Don't forget that once you make your post to PM me with your Powerball numbers!!

Thank you again to Nate at Massive Aggression and Ryan at Massive Aggression at Canada, without their help this contest would not be possible&#8230; check out their forum HERE to see what they currently have in stock!

Check out Project McC!​
​


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

3 terns
9 wild reds
2 cariba
1 piraya
5 captive reds

bunch of fry


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

1 non wild red you can look in my avatar to see him. getting a 120g this week tho


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

1 6 inch pariya
2 6 inch gold macs
1 3 inch sanchezi
1 12 inch rhom
around 200 1 inch red bellie babies


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

4 caribe 6"+....2 redbelly's 6"+


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

In my collection I currently have:
- 1 Black Mask Elong


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

2 Black Diamond Rhoms
1 Geryi
1 Maculatus


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

(6) Reds 6" to 7"
(1) Tern 6" to 7"


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

i have in my collection:

1 10" yellow piraya
2 8" caribes
1 10" guyana rhombeus
1 8" super red


----------



## RAZ31 (Jan 9, 2007)

4 reds
1 black rhom :nod:


----------



## manfish (Nov 22, 2005)

5 reds, 8-11 inches
7 reds, 3-4 inches


----------



## mulrooneyryan (Aug 13, 2006)

6 rbp's 4-5 inches


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

4 red bellys
1 mac
1 rohm
1 denticulata


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

2 irritans
1 black rhom
1 manny
1 brandtii
10 terns


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

5-piraya


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

7 red belly
1 brantii


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

gold diamond rhom at 8.5 in

4 red bellies at 6-7in

2 terns at 6-7in


----------



## warlock_king (Nov 23, 2006)

12 Redbelly P's from 1-6inch
1 Hollandi? Piranha about 4.5"


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

1 Super Red
1 Piraya
2 Ternetzi
3 Caribe
1 Gouldingi


----------



## stc101 (Dec 6, 2003)

currently I have 0 p's and a beautiful empty 120.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

2 - 4" Serrasalmus Spilopluera

and

5 - 3" RBPs


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

1 3 inch sanchezi
1 4 inch black rhom
4 6 inch red bellys
4 8-10 inch red bellys 2of them are breeder pairs
3 2-1/2 red bellys
1 3 1/2 inch caribe


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

2 gold spilo
1 sanchezi
1 compressus


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

my collection:

1 pleco
1 striped convict cichlid
1 pink convict cichlid
35-50 baby convicts
1 orange marbled convict
5 red belly piranha (unknown origin)
1 red belly piranha (peruvian)
1 gold saum green terror
1 sanchezi piranha
1 flowerhorn
1 red terror
1 gold pike cichlid
1 denticulata piranha aka
2 red belly pacu


----------



## PhsycoMexi (Jul 22, 2005)

14 reds
1 tern
1 altuvi
1 mac
1 elong
1 Rhom


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

5 redz 6inch


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

1 15inch Black Rhom


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

3 rhoms (5" 4" 3")
1 sanchezi


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

-2 S.Sanchezi.

-1 S.Maculatus


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

3 red bellies
4 plecos
3 cichlids


----------



## Markey D (Dec 4, 2006)

6 REDS 5-6" 
2 CARBIE 5"
1 SANCHEZI 3"
1 RHOM 4"
1 ELONG 6"
6 EXODONS 3"


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

5 RBP: 
1-8"
2-7"
2-5"

1 Gold Spilo 3.5"


----------



## kit (Feb 27, 2006)

3 Reds @ Various sizes
1 Black @ 6.5"


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

5 - 4.5" red belly's
1 - 3.5" serrasalmus eigenmanni


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I gottsa Arrowana and a Flowerhorn and a Ornate Bichir in my 75
in my 20 I have some neons some chery barbs a couple pink glo fish some algae eaters and mollys. 
And a convict in my 10 gal.

It's sad I know..







I could use a baby rhom or manuelli or gaucha.


----------



## Dread_Specter (Dec 4, 2006)

4 P. Natteri
1 S. Sanchezi (pretty sure, but id not 100%)

Yep, that's all


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

0 P's right now.


----------



## fromroswell (Jan 23, 2005)

in my collection I currently have

3 caribe
5 redbellie ( two breeder pair ) 
two nests and a couple of hundred eggs
5 eigenmanni
1 black rhom
1 denticulata
2 gold spilos
1 manuelli


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

1 altuvei
2 cons
1 RD


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

1-9inch vinny rhom


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have:

3 x pygo natts
1 x Serra Rhom
1 x Serra Sanch


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

-1 4.5" serra sanchezi(purple variant)

120g *empty*


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

2 Caribe


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

in my collection i have:

- 9 Terns
- 2 Cariba
- 3 Reds
- 1 Marginatus


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

0 p's at the moment...180 gallon cycling


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

20 kitumba frontosa

7 mpimbwe frontosa

31 nangu frontosa

4 moba frontosa

1 convict

5 tinfoil barbs


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

(25) 1" baby reds

(1) 5" S. irritans

(1) 7" S. altuvei

(1) S. elongatus- black mask


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

4 inch purple sanch
6 discus +assorted community fish
3 oscars and a mess of plecos


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Currently have 9 goldfish who are helping me cycle my tank for hopefully a small p.

Old collection included:
Reds
Caribe
Piraya
Geryi
Irritans
Ven Rhomb
Spilos/Macs


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

6 Caribe
3 Reds
1 Tern


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

3 Redbellies
(A tankful of Guppies)


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

All of my tanks are empty now because my irritan died last week. Would like to get another irritan if I can scrape up the cash.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I currently own

1 6-7" compressus
1 4.5" sanchezi


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

6 RBP
1 flowerhorn


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

I currently have no piranhas and have an empty tank waiting for more fish


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

4 red bellies around 3 1/2 inches


----------



## Andrew120 (Nov 8, 2006)

3 Reds


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i have 
1 mac 7"
1 manny 4-5"
1 elong 7"


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

I currenty own

1 Ven Rhom
1 Geryi


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I currently have:

(2) Serrasalmus Rhombeus
(1) Serrasalmus Altuvei 
(1) Serrasalmus Brandtii


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> 0 P's right now.


No, it says list your fish, not your piranhas


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

3 reds
1 oscar
1 balla shark
1 rainbow shark


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

2 caribe
2 reds


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

2- 5" Reds soon to be 5 total

Down to 3 Black neon Tettras


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Current collection :

13- Reds

1- Xingu Rhom

2- Zebra Convict Cichlids

( way too many ) Convict Cichlid babies.

2- Common Plecos


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

3x S. geryi
3x S. irritans
1x S. spilo
1x S. marginatus
1x S. manueli


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

I currently have 5 RBP in a 125 gallon


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

six 5" reds


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

4 Reds
1 Caribe


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

6 reds 6" to 9" size range

spotted gar 12"


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> 3 rhoms (5" 4" 3")
> 1 sanchezi


oh you want all my fish, not just P's








1 oscar (gone tomorrow to make room along with 2 of my serras, dunno who yet)
3 various plecos
25 convicts+ mass fry every day 
mollies, and other various livebearers
soon to add single top-seceret badass mofo from MassiveAggression...







monday is when the magic happens

its a constant cycle of new fish so, this prob wont be accurate at time of drawing but....


----------



## jreigle (Aug 10, 2006)

(1) - sanchezi
(7) - Red Belllies
(3) - Pleco
(6) - Blue gill
(many) Goldfish (wive's tank)


----------



## Aasgaard (Nov 22, 2006)

14 nattereri


----------



## pitbull931 (Dec 2, 2006)

3 reds


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

9-10" Serrasalmus Manueli


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

I have 4 red bellies between 4-6 inches. And 4 yellow lab cichlids in a community tank.

free fish please


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

so when is the final draw on this?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I currently have...

4- 5" Reds
2- 3" Oscars
2- 2" Convicts
4- 2" Tiger Barbs
1- 1" Rainbow Shark
1- 6" Chocolate Pleco
1- 1" Albino Cory
6- 2" Black Mystery Snails


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

3 Nat's
2 Pecos
and slowing diminishing guppies......









-Matt


----------



## Piranha_fish (Jul 6, 2006)

8 3" RBP
6 1" Sepae tetra
2 1" Baby Convicts
1 1" Neon tetra
2 1" Tiger Barbs


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

in my collection i have

10 - 1"-1.5" rbp's


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Are you guys ready, from largest down.... 17 " rhom, 14" manny, 11.5" vinny(knifemans old one)3x 11-12" piraya, 2x 10-11" gold spilos, 11 " blue diamond, 8x 6-10" geryi, 8x 8-10" caribe, 4x 8" terns, 8x 6-8" reds(from my last spawn), 7.5 " red throat elong, 5-5.5" black mask, 6.5-7" sanchezi?, 7" diamond rhom,7-8" strawberry/bannana spilo,5" s/b spilo, 2x 5-6 " brandti,5" vinney,6.5" vinney, 5" gold spilo, 5" wild maculatus, 2x 3-4 " brandti, 7x 4-5" sanchezi, 5" eiganmanni, 5-6" irritans, 5x 2-3" gold spilos, 8x 4-6" captive bred maculatus, 5-6 " sanchezi/unknown(had since 99')


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nubsmoke said:


> Are you guys ready, from largest down.... 17 " rhom, 14" manny, 11.5" vinny(knifemans old one)3x 11-12" piraya, 2x 10-11" gold spilos, 11 " blue diamond, 8x 6-10" geryi, 8x 8-10" caribe, 4x 8" terns, 8x 6-8" reds(from my last spawn), 7.5 " red throat elong, 5-5.5" black mask, 6.5-7" sanchezi?, 7" diamond rhom,7-8" strawberry/bannana spilo,5" s/b spilo, 2x 5-6 " brandti,5" vinney,6.5" vinney, 5" gold spilo, 5" wild maculatus, 2x 3-4 " brandti, 7x 4-5" sanchezi, 5" eiganmanni, 5-6" irritans, 5x 2-3" gold spilos, 8x 4-6" captive bred maculatus, 5-6 " sanchezi/unknown(had since 99')


I was hopeing you would post in this topic-Aweosme collection sir!!!!


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Are you guys ready, from largest down.... 17 " rhom, 14" manny, 11.5" vinny(knifemans old one)3x 11-12" piraya, 2x 10-11" gold spilos, 11 " blue diamond, 8x 6-10" geryi, 8x 8-10" caribe, 4x 8" terns, 8x 6-8" reds(from my last spawn), 7.5 " red throat elong, 5-5.5" black mask, 6.5-7" sanchezi?, 7" diamond rhom,7-8" strawberry/bannana spilo,5" s/b spilo, 2x 5-6 " brandti,5" vinney,6.5" vinney, 5" gold spilo, 5" wild maculatus, 2x 3-4 " brandti, 7x 4-5" sanchezi, 5" eiganmanni, 5-6" irritans, 5x 2-3" gold spilos, 8x 4-6" captive bred maculatus, 5-6 " sanchezi/unknown(had since 99')


I was hopeing you would post in this topic-Aweosme collection sir!!!!
[/quote]
I have been away for a while. I have taken very good pics of all fish, and will start a thread showing each fish, and the aquarium it calls home. I need some more species to have THE collection, and will start hunting them down when work slows down some.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nubsmoke said:


> Are you guys ready, from largest down.... 17 " rhom, 14" manny, 11.5" vinny(knifemans old one)3x 11-12" piraya, 2x 10-11" gold spilos, 11 " blue diamond, 8x 6-10" geryi, 8x 8-10" caribe, 4x 8" terns, 8x 6-8" reds(from my last spawn), 7.5 " red throat elong, 5-5.5" black mask, 6.5-7" sanchezi?, 7" diamond rhom,7-8" strawberry/bannana spilo,5" s/b spilo, 2x 5-6 " brandti,5" vinney,6.5" vinney, 5" gold spilo, 5" wild maculatus, 2x 3-4 " brandti, 7x 4-5" sanchezi, 5" eiganmanni, 5-6" irritans, 5x 2-3" gold spilos, 8x 4-6" captive bred maculatus, 5-6 " sanchezi/unknown(had since 99')


I was hopeing you would post in this topic-Aweosme collection sir!!!!
[/quote]
I have been away for a while. I have taken very good pics of all fish, and will start a thread showing each fish, and the aquarium it calls home. I need some more species to have THE collection, and will start hunting them down when work slows down some.
[/quote]

Awesome news sir-I can't wait to view these pics-i know it's damn impressive-Everyone will drool over your manny-Many people ask for pics of a big one-And your about the only one you can provide that!!!


----------



## WARDLE (Nov 18, 2003)

80+ red bellies in my uncles heated in ground tank in cali
so i guess i really cant take credit for that


----------



## AdamB (Jun 4, 2005)

1 S. Maculatus 6"
6 P. Nattereri 7"
50+ P. Nattereri Fry 1cm - 3cm


----------



## shaas3 (Sep 10, 2006)

3 reds


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

In my collection I currently have:

1 Black Rhomb
4 Terns
7 Caribe
13 reds


----------



## LuvEvolution (Feb 12, 2007)

my collection is small, but all I can handle being a short haul truck driver.

it consists of:

120gallon tank with 2 Alligator Gar Pike

55gallon tank with 15 cardinal tetras/15 black neon tetras
down to 8 Tiger Barbs
1 Elephant Nose(8-9")
1 catfish(which I believe is a high fin)
1 Flying Fox
1 Red Tailed Shark(8")
1 Loach(which I believe was sold as a Zipper Loach)
2 Black Mollies

55gallon tank with 4 wild reds 2 1/2-4"(gonna upgrade than tank soon though)


----------



## linbai0 (Feb 19, 2007)

1 Serrasalmus rhombeus


----------



## sonny503 (May 23, 2005)

18 *caribes* /caribas


----------



## Dimebag (Feb 17, 2007)

2-12" Lutino Oscars (Rescues)
1-8" Tiger Oscar
2-8" Blood Parrots (Rescues)
1-7" Senegal Bichir
2-5" Silver Dollars
1-7" Common Pleco
1-4" Red Tail Shark
1-2" Bamboo Shrimp
1-2" Dwarf Gourami
1-4" Pearl Gourami
1-4" Blue Gourami
2-2" Common Betta
2-2" Crowntail Bettas
4-? Mollies

And

1 Empty 20L awaiting sanchezi.

Edit:
My appologies I did not realize the contest was over on 01-31. Please forgive me


----------

